# Breathing Technique for Asthma Sufferers



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 4, 2009)

I read this in the NYT the other day and thought about how it might of use to asthma sufferers who are also into the martial arts.

A Breathing Technique Offers Help for People With Asthma - http://bit.ly/2Rc26E



> The British Thoracic Society has given the technique a B rating, meaning that positive results of the trials are likely to have come from the Buteyko method and not some other factor. Now, perhaps, it is time for the pharmaceutically supported American medical community to explore this nondrug technique as well.


----------



## ShelleyK (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for that article!  IT was informative.  When I have asthma attacks during training I have to cover my mouth and nose with my hands and breathe in through my nose slowly to try to catch my breath again...so I suppose I am already on the right track!
Im forwarding this article on to a few other martial artists that I know


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool, thank you. Ill look up the YouTube video later, but I really need to see some hard evidence before I throw away my puffers.
Generally when Im in good shape, when my weight is good and Im running a great deal, I never use my puffers. I can go months and months without them. When I cut my cardio and start eating crap, I need to use them more.


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2009)

Interesting.  

Actually I'm the opposite of Ken.  Now that I've been a lot more active I've found that I needed to go back to carrying the inhaler around, because I'm pushing my lungs to do more.  

I'm all for non-drug ways of controlling my asthma, as long as they don't require that I go without my rescue inhaler when I'm chugging up a mountain I might give it a shot.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 4, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Actually I'm the opposite of Ken. Now that I've been a lot more active I've found that I needed to go back to carrying the inhaler around, because I'm pushing my lungs to do more.
> 
> I'm all for non-drug ways of controlling my asthma, as long as they don't require that I go without my rescue inhaler when I'm chugging up a mountain I might give it a shot.


 
Thats interesting exercise would have the opposite effect on each of us. 

I once got into a bit of an argument with a tech at a clinic, my lung function came in at 107%, (I was running like crazy at the time), and she insisted I couldn't have asthma...ummm yeah, let me stop running for a few weeks and add some dust and cats into the mix, and just you watch what happens!!

I agree, any way to get rid of it, keep it under control drug free, I'm in. though i'm going to assume many people will be too lazy to do it, drugs are an instant fix.


----------

